# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  ذخیره سازی صوت و تصویر در پایگاه داده

## amir_varasteh

سلام.

چه روشی برای این کار وجود داره؟

مختصر تضیح بدین لطفا. ممنون.

----------


## in_chand_nafar

با توجه به ايتكه داده هاي شما از نوع BLOB مي باشند و حجم آنها بالاي 1 مگابايت مي باشد لذا روش رايجي كه اكثر برنامه نويس ها از آن استفاده مي كنند ذخيره داده هاي پر حجم بر روي NTFS‌ و لينك آن با DB‌مي باشند الازم مي دانم اگر SQL  شما از نوع 2008 مي باشد مي توانيد از Varbinary(max) Filestream استفاده نماييد براي اطلاعات بيشتر در اين مورد مي توانيد در سايت جستجو نماييد

----------


## amir_varasteh

ممنون.

ببین من خیلی پیشرفته نمیخوام. استادمون یک سوال داده که باید جواب بدیم.

سوالش اینه : برای ذخیره سازی صوت و تصویر در بانکهای اطلاعاتی و بازیابی آنها روش مناسبی ارائه دهید.

----------

